# New home comes with garage



## Dan_W (May 30, 2013)

Hi all,

Finally we have found a home and it has a good size single garage. I'd love to see pictures of how you guys have done yours. I'm also looking at roller doors, what should I be expecting to pay for it? 

Thanks all, the excitement is killing me.


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Have a trawl through the topics in this section. You'll see some fantastic garages. Will give you lots of ideas and make you green with envy. 

No idea on roller door prices but enjoy the new garage when you get it.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

My new garage came with a home. I think you have got your priorities wrong...

I have supplied several sets of roller doors, what size is your opening ?


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

RaceGlazer said:


> My new garage came with a home. I think you have got your priorities wrong...
> 
> I have supplied several sets of roller doors, what size is your opening ?


Do you supply + fit sectional doors? i'm sure mine is standard height (pre fab detached garage) and 8ft 6" wide


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

My new garage has a house thrown in too. It's nice how they do that! I wish it had roller doors already but I'll probably have to do with automating the current ones.


----------



## Dan_W (May 30, 2013)

Haha, very true. I'm mega excited to get in now and just kit it out. Garage - 5.72 x 3.00 (18'9" x 9'10") These are the measurements for the garage although im unsure of the opening size. It looks a pretty standard door. could you give me a rough price as I honestly have no clue what to expect.


----------



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

I just got a quote for a seceroglide roller door. The size was 2500 (w) x 2150 (h) fully installed is £1800ish. I also got a quote from another company just to supply the door and that was coming in at £1200. Im sure shopping round i can get it for less. One thing to think about is you need at least 300mm of space above the opening to accomadate the roller mechanism. They is a smaller option to but im not sure of the costs there.

I think the high cost of fitting is just the area i live where people just charge what they want so will be shopping roind to get the installation lower. Or even do it myself as I already have one fitted to copy from. There doesnt look much to installing one as long as the bravkets are in the right place the motor is only plugged into a standard single socket.


----------



## Dan_W (May 30, 2013)

I don't see me parking in the garage if its not automatic really as im to lazy. I'll try and get some quotes when im in. There is a little clearance at the top so hopefully its enough.


----------



## Dan_W (May 30, 2013)

Also I'd like to board up the small loft space for storage and to keep some warmth in too. I was thinking something like this. http://www.theunderfloorheatingstore.com/insulation-boards-282-c.asp. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

dan92 said:


> Also I'd like to board up the small loft space for storage and to keep some warmth in too. I was thinking something like this. http://www.theunderfloorheatingstore.com/insulation-boards-282-c.asp. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


For flooring probably just as cheap to go to BnQ or Homebase n get chipboard flooring. Not sure on price though


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Dan - need the size of the opening, thats all we go on, and do need 30cm at the top for the roller and if you want it automatic, we can do that too.
cheers


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats on new garage/home mate .

Any pix of it !


----------

